# Morrett Dyna-bo / Ron Morrett



## kylehibbetts (Apr 4, 2014)

So my neighbor saw me walk out with my bow and asked me to look at something she had. At first i thought it was a recurve because i could only see the top limb, when she pulled it out of the case i thought it was a homemade frankenstein kinda thing. Anyway I've been trying to figure what its worth and if i should buy it. Let me know what you guys think. Its a Morrett Bow, Dyna-bo from what i understand one of the first adjustable poundage bows. Its nearly impossible to find any info on this exact bow, and nearly as hard to find info about Ron Morrett


----------



## kylehibbetts (Apr 4, 2014)

Anybody at all.. Info is appreciated


----------



## RealDakota (May 24, 2006)

That is pretty cool! The great, great majority of Dynabos that I encounter are Graham or Martin. I don't think I've ever seen a Morrett!


----------



## kylehibbetts (Apr 4, 2014)

bump


----------



## kylehibbetts (Apr 4, 2014)

RealDakota said:


> That is pretty cool! The great, great majority of Dynabos that I encounter are Graham or Martin. I don't think I've ever seen a Morrett!


I appreciate your response!  i thought it was very cool too so i ended up buying it from her. I cant wait to find what its with, and ill probably just hold on to it for years to come


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

If you search here on Archery Talk, you'll find some posts about Ron Morrett and his bows.

The Dyna Bo was only one of several models he made.

Ron was inducted into the California Archery Hall of Fame this year.

I still have a Dyna Bo (or at least some parts to put one together) around my place.


----------



## Dee_dee_lou (Dec 28, 2014)

I see this is kinda an old thread... I knew Ron morrett, he and my dad were good friends, and we had several bows made by him. My daughter is recently interested in archery, and I just got her one of my old bows made by him from my parents house. It's a compound from about 1980, perfect size for her (5'2" 100lbs) I don't remember the weight on the bow. I'm looking for her to have lessons, any info?


----------



## backwashrat (Feb 11, 2010)

I workd with Ron in his shop in Fontans Ca. from 1980 untill he Died in 1989 He was my best friend. and I still miss him like he was my Father. ( or maybe older brother )
I have the last aniversary bow he made #25 of 25. I would love to have one of his Dynabo's I shot for him when we first starting shooting together and used his bows in competion for the 10 years I new him. If you have any question on the Dynabo let me know I think I can remember how they worked and how to set them up for perfect arrow flight

Gene Waterfield
[email protected]


----------



## backwashrat (Feb 11, 2010)

Email me at 
[email protected]
I worked with Ron untill he died in 1989. I know a bit about the old Dyna bo. If you want to sell I would be very interested

Gene Waterfield


----------



## Jack Sullivan (May 12, 2004)

I would like to exchange some information with you, and/or with anyone else as far as that goes, about your Morrett dynabo, and any other dynabo too. Send me a PM, or begin discussion on this thread. I own three dynabow, all by John Graham of California (bought two of them directly from him) and have shot them for years. One of mine is an overdraw, and one has a split lower limb, for containing the crescent/sector hub, eliminating the aluminum housing for that hub. Best, Jack


----------

